# Normal egg prices again



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I was at WM yesterday and egg prices are back to normal again.$1.83 dz Large white.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's strange, how could the prices have returned to normal that quickly? It might be that store only. I'll check when I go into town this morning.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

That was at WalMart in Bad Axe MI in the middle of no where.Last week at a local store the large was $2.19.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Bet Walmart is using that as a loss leader. The local grocery here still have them for over three bucks a carton. I would check further but I don't plan on going in to the big city in the next little bit. It's too bloody hot out there to be running the roads.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

It was $1.97 for the large. $1.83 for the medium.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There was nothing at the local grocery store under two bucks.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Almost double that here. Everything is expensive in Canada! 


Cept healthcare lol, though we do pay for that with taxes.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

$2.49 for large at the bulk foods store,they were $2.19 there last Saturday.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Which pretty much confirms that Walmart is using this as a loss leader. They think having eggs lower priced will pull in more shoppers.

I might have found something interesting about other foods at Walmart a few weeks back. I needed canned tuna, hubs likes tuna sandwiches, but I stopped and read the can. Tuna caught in the US processed in China. The can went back on the shelf. A week later I was in a chained grocery store, prominently on the label was "USA" so I checked it out. It appears that many food processors are doing one thing for Walmart and another for chain food stores. 

The same appears to be true of electrical appliances. I caught a recall on a small electrical appliance made by a large company but it was only appliances sold at Walmart. The other big chains sold the same model but that model was not included in the recall. I've checked a couple of other things and it appears now that large producers are now relabeling their products to differentiate themselves from items sold by Walmart and those sold by other large, more expensive chains.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Yes Walmart cheaper stuff is cheaper quality.I actually see a lot of made in the usa stuff in there also.You get what you pay for.


----------



## solidwoods (Apr 5, 2015)

We have 7 Duck and 15 chicken hens so I sell our excess to friends and my wife's dog grooming customers. We live in N. central TN. And local fresh eggs are now going for $.50dz.
So our 2 dogs now get an egg per day.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Solidwoods, 50 cents a dozen? Or 5 bucks?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I still sell mine for $3 a doz. They are still worth it regardless of store prices. The are fresher , taste better, and are better nutritionally than stire bought. No one seems to have a problem with it.


----------



## solidwoods (Apr 5, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Solidwoods, 50 cents a dozen? Or 5 bucks?


Fifty cents per dozen


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

$.78 for Large dozen at WalMart.


----------

